# Schooling in North Mallorca



## BMF Matt (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi guys. 

Starting a new thread on this, as it was being discussed on my intro thread, and it was suggested a specific thread would maybe be better. 

We are looking at moving to north Mallorca, pollensa sort of area next year, and the only thing so far we are drawing a blank on is schooling. 

There seems to be no international school (that we have come across yet), they all appear to be in Palma or the surrounding areas. 

So therefore state school is an option, but we know very little about the Spanish syllabus or how the education system compares to the English one.

So if any of you know of an international school in the north, or have any personal experiences with the the state schools, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

I am also fairly new and will be moving next year with OH and 2 children aged 4 & 7. I found this page which may be of some help to you (hopefully!). Made things a bit clearer for me anyway as I intend to send them to a Spanish state school. There is a bit about international schools at the bottom of the page but TBH I didn't read that bit lol.

Education in Spain - state, private and international schools and further education

Also don't know how old the info is on it, maybe someone else can pick up if there are any changes??


----------



## BMF Matt (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, will have a read through that tomorrow. 

Thanks again.


----------



## karened74 (May 22, 2009)

Hi, i live in Alcudia and you are correct there is no international school here in the North of the island, the nearest one is in Marratxi which is approx 40 mins drive, maybe a bit less. I moved here in July this year with 2 children aged 9 and 13, I have put them straight into a state school and they are learning the language (both) very quickly, The schools here are good and are geared up for children who do not speak the language as they get so many each year it is no problem to them. For me it is very important for the children to integrate as quickly as possible with the locals. However each family has thier own opinions, I wish you all the best, Karen


----------



## BMF Matt (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for your reply Karen, you have saved us hours of searching. I am glad to hear the state schools are to a good standard.


----------



## cucc85 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Karen,

I'm not sure if you still check this forum but I've just come across this thread and your post. I am moving to Alcudia (as partner got a job here) but am slightly worried about what I will do for work. My background is working with children at risk but also have teaching experience. I understand that it may be difficult finding work in either of those fields so am willing to do pretty much anything as am not there to advance my career but to support my partner.

Any advice, direction, etc, would be greatly appreciated.

Dana


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cucc85 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm not sure if you still check this forum but I've just come across this thread and your post. I am moving to Alcudia (as partner got a job here) but am slightly worried about what I will do for work. My background is working with children at risk but also have teaching experience. I understand that it may be difficult finding work in either of those fields so am willing to do pretty much anything as am not there to advance my career but to support my partner.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

Karen doesn't seem to have been back since her last post, but you never know..........she might pop in

I'm afraid I don't really know what the employment situation is like on Mallorca, but I'm sure you know that for Spain as a whole it's pretty awful

well done to your partner for getting work - at least you won't just be landing with everything crossed & hoping for the best - when you get here it will probably just be a case of pounding the pavements

have a good read of more recent threads, & if you have any more questions, just start a new thread


----------

